# Klopp shaper running



## Scattered Parts (Jun 12, 2021)

After a gallon of Simple Free, I was able to find the shaper underneath the filth. Drained the old black hydraulic fluid out and cleaned the reservoir. Added 45 litres of hydraulic oil the set about doing the wiring. The rotary phase converter is a 15 hp unit because of the high starting loads from the hydraulic pump. I was amazed when I started everything up that I had wired it correctly and the motors were running in the correct directions. 

Now to shaping!  Well not so quick. The vise jaws are sized. Well of course they are. A little penetrating oil and some steel wool to remove the surface rust. Freedom. Found out something interesting about the vise. Both jaws move. I have found that the vise can't  clamp as strongly as one with a fixed jaw. This can be alleviated by using copper wire or aluminum shims for better grip. If you aren't careful your part can be shot across the shop. Fortunately the main door was open and no damage occurred. Those hydraulics are powerful.

I did notice that the clapper has some vertical movement in the clapper box. There isn't a taper pin holding it together like every other shaper I have seen. I think the previous owner bored out the taper pin as it got worn and fitted a bolt through everything.  There is over 15 thou of difference between the pin diameter and the clapper bore.

Next task is to install a 10 taper pin. This means I will have to bush one side of the clapper box and aboutn1.5 inches of the clapper to fit the pin properly.  Good thing I'm picking up a mill on Wednesday. I think I will need it. 

Here is a video of the shaper running in low range. It is quite noisy on the back stroke vs high range. The speed is about 30 fpm.and the depth of cut is 15 thousand. I can't recall the step over but I think it is around 10 thou.

There is so much to learn,but what an entertaining machine to work with.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1e3VlnNw5PJu6idUcQi-h1jhsXgcXz-rt/view?usp=drivesdk

Mike


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 12, 2021)

NICE!!! Had to play the video in Chrome to make it work?  Shapers are sooo cool.


----------



## RobinHood (Jun 12, 2021)

That is awesome, Mike. Well done!


----------



## Mcgyver (Jun 13, 2021)

what a beauty!  Whats the yellow line running to the tool head?


----------



## Scattered Parts (Jun 13, 2021)

Mcgyver said:


> what a beauty!  Whats the yellow line running to the tool head?



That is the automatic tool lifter.  There is a rocking lever on the left hand side of the ram that lifts the clapper on the return stroke. It is hooked up by the yellow cable that pulls up a pin in the clapper box that lifts the clapper.


----------

